# Retro picts of retro riders on retro bikes?



## Steve-O (Dec 23, 2003)

Lemme just say that, although I still hate the new software, I am glad that Gregg and Francis added some of these new forums... The Vintage forum has really rekindled some memories.

Anyone else got some old MTB picts that they want to share. Here's a pict of me in college (probably '91 or '92) racing at Cannonsburg Ski Resort in Michigan. I had just sold my Bridgestone MB6 and bought a new Rockhopper. It had a full Deore DX drivetrain with thumbies. The bar is a Scott AT2 (saves a few grams over the bars/barends). Other upgrades included Controltech pulleys, a Profile cage (pretty light at the time), and a binder bolt to save a few grams off the seatpost QR. I'm wearig a crummy Nashbar helmet, crochet "roadie" gloves, and some Nike hiking boots...

This bike now has an AMP fork and is collecting dust in Phoenix at my sister-in-law's place. Little does she know how much it was once enjoyed...


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Its a crappy picture, but I think most of these will be given that they're all gonna be scanned! This was taken in 1992 on my first Bontrager Race at a race in Shokapee MN. I ended up finishing pretty well, outsprinting a dude for fourth(I think). The Bonty even had the original Bonty Composite forks(Which I still have, but at my best mans house in Illnois). I'm still trying to get it back. I've got more I'll have to dig up.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

This is one of my favorite pics. Not me, but these guys doing a tandem wheelie are pretty impressive.










I've got plenty of Tomac race photos I could post too (if that qualifies), but none of me...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Steve-O said:


> Lemme just say that, although I still hate the new software, I am glad that Gregg and Francis added some of these new forums... The Vintage forum has really rekindled some memories.
> 
> Anyone else got some old MTB picts that they want to share. Here's a pict of me in college (probably '91 or '92) racing at Cannonsburg Ski Resort in Michigan. I had just sold my Bridgestone MB6 and bought a new Rockhopper. It had a full Deore DX drivetrain with thumbies. The bar is a Scott AT2 (saves a few grams over the bars/barends). Other upgrades included Controltech pulleys, a Profile cage (pretty light at the time), and a binder bolt to save a few grams off the seatpost QR. I'm wearig a crummy Nashbar helmet, crochet "roadie" gloves, and some Nike hiking boots...
> 
> This bike now has an AMP fork and is collecting dust in Phoenix at my sister-in-law's place. Little does she know how much it was once enjoyed...


Spandex under the shorts, dope! You were way ahead of your time my friend!  
I did the same thing until the advent of MTB shorts...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Here's a few shots*

Here's some old shots I found.
1. Big Bear Fall Classic 1988. Bike: same Salsa but repainted and d/t replaced after it broke. Still running today. Notice the 50t large ring.
2. Sorento Cyclocross 1987. Bike: Salsa
3. Big Bear National 1989. Bike: Mammoth Mountain Bike - again notice the 50t ring. I liked to run 50/36/24 rings.
4. Catalina Island 1987. Bike in foreground (how bout that portage strap?) is a Salsa belonging to the guy in the photo (Chuck - owner of Pacific Coast Cycles also visible in the Sorrento Cyclocross photo). The funny story about that Salsa is back in 86 or so a group of Japanese bike guys from Bridgestone visited the shop in search of info on mountain bikes. Chuck's Salsa was painted a bright green with yellow decals. A year later Bridgestone introduced their MB-2 painted - yep, you guessed it - bright green with yellow decals. Too bad the photo is b/w because the bike was a beauty.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

yo mike

great photos! i say post more if you like. that Salsa of yours is sweet, is it still black? or did you have it repainted to the yellow/blue.

ha! Chuck is definetly an original, doesn't surprise me that they copied his rig! i think that Salsa was still there when i was last out, of course i think besides his Ti Salsa, he had about 4 others next to it on the rack in his back room.

speaking of portage pads, he sold me a Moots portage pad still in the bag! 

oh yeah, keep the race pics a coming.

thanks for sharing.
nate


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Great pics. I love those old race shots. 

Cool story on the Bridgestone. I remember that MB-2. In fact one was on ebay just a couple weeks ago.

So, what kind of info were the Bridgestone guys trying to get?? Would have been interesting. That shop sounds pretty cool. I 'll have to swing by sometime next time Im down that way.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

The Salsa was originally metallic dark gray when I bought it. When Ross replaced the d/t, I had it painted blue/orange which is what it is still to this day. I also rode it cross-country from Carlsbad, CA to Portsmouth, MA in '89. Most of my old photos are slides and my slide scanner sucks. I've got a lot from Crested Butte, Moab and Baja.

That ti Salsa (custom Salsa, made by Merlin) is very sweet. We sold one to a customer who was my size and he let me ride it on a Noble Canyon ride years ago - wow, what a sweet bike. It had Bontrager forks, but flat bars.

The Bridgestone guys were on a fact-finding mission. Is the mountain bike fad for real? What is the best geometry - Salsa was making bikes with 71 head and 73 seat angle way back and Bridgestone duplicated a geometry that rocked. At least they were smart enough to know a good thing when they saw it. If they had focused on the old Fishers/Ritcheys, we might be riding 68 deg head angle bikes today (but I doubt it).


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

ssmike said:


> we might be riding 68 deg head angle bikes today (but I doubt it).


I've gone full circle and am back to 68 degree head angle, but with six inches of travel.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

EricH. said:


> I've gone full circle and am back to 68 degree head angle, but with six inches of travel.


Well, me too. But at full compression, it's up to 74 degrees or so!


----------



## Michael Staab (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi,

this is me, around 1993 going down a technical trail here at the Rhine river valley in Germany. Still love to ride that trail today:










This is also me, 1989. OK, this were the 80's, an neon was the way to go. I apologize ;-):










Greetings,

Michael


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*thumb shifters & U-brakes baby*

here I am in one of my first races in Big Bear, CA. 1988? 89? 90? Damn. It was the Rockhopper South, racing my Fisher Montare with thumbies, U-brake and toe clips. I had swapped out the moose bars for traditional stem & bars. This was a beginner XC race, probably the one that I along with several other racers took a creative detour due to a poorly marked course. We giggled as we went the "right" way and the rest of the field went the "wrong" way. D'oh! This bike was later stolen 

here's a clip from a website on Big Bear:

Very quickly racing went from formal to professional with the first Rockhopper South. Located at Camp Whittle, just outside of Fawnskin, the event drew hundreds of competitors, with the likes of John Tomac, Ned Overend, Tom Rogers, Tinker Juarez, Cindy Whitehead and Joe Murray competing in all three disciplines, cross-country, uphill and downhill. Trials were also big in those days.

remember Uphill races???!

later,
HW



Steve-O said:


> Anyone else got some old MTB picts that they want to share.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Darn, you guys are really old. I'm just happy to hear that the nurses in the home let you play on the internet...

We aren't technically _riding_ in this one, but:








This is overlooking the White Rim Trail in 1993/4 with my girlfriend. Her shouldered bike is a Cannondale proto-3.0 series with XC/Pro and a Manitou 2. Mine is an Alpinestars Al-Mega with XTR and a Manitou 2. Those are pre-pack Camelbaks, not long hippie hair on our backs.

And this one is from 1992:








Trust me, the weird angle of the photo makes that bike look smaller than it was. That's my '91 Fisher Montare with DX thumbies, Manitou 1 and clips&cleat pedals. We're riding in a thing called the Montana Grande, just outside of Rosarito, Mexico, and I am carving around the photographer that was standing in the middle of a steepish fire road climb, which is why I'm clipped out but up forward on the bike (the Montare would climb a wall, but was a wheelie machine).

Let's see if Imagestation lets us see the pictures...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

EBasil said:


> Let's see if Imagestation lets us see the pictures...


If it doesn't, try typing .orig.jpg after the url in your address bar. Use caution on that second pic though.....


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Here are a few of me back in the day,










Winter shots of a tour a friend and I did from Haystack to Mt. Snow across the top of the ridge in February like 1990 or so, his bike is the pink stumpie comp and mine was a Slingshot setup as a 42 spd. (3x7x2) that I was using as a how low can you go experiment. Extra brownie points to the one that can guess who my friend was by the bike!

West Hill mtn. bike race circa 1986 racing for Team Holstein on a DB Arrival, last alu bike I ever owned until 2000.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*Some of my favorite trails were in the Black Forest...*

I had a Nishiki Alien with Bonty forks when I lived in Strasbourg, 87-88. Some great riding in those parts! Boy, I remember thinking that my green zebrastripe helmet made me core...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> here I am in one of my first races in Big Bear, CA. 1988? 89? 90? Damn. It was the Rockhopper South, racing my Fisher Montare with thumbies, U-brake and toe clips. I had swapped out the moose bars for traditional stem & bars.  This was a beginner XC race, probably the one that I along with several other racers took a creative detour due to a poorly marked course. We giggled as we went the "right" way and the rest of the field went the "wrong" way. D'oh! This bike was later stolen
> 
> here's a clip from a website on Big Bear:
> 
> ...


The Rockhopper South races rocked! I loved the uphill / downhill / XC / Trials format. You sure got your money's worth for those races. I was there at those races too. I've got some old b/w shots there of Tomac on his "mongoose" I'll have to dig up.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> The Rockhopper South races rocked! I loved the uphill / downhill / XC / Trials format. You sure got your money's worth for those races. I was there at those races too. I've got some old b/w shots there of Tomac on his "mongoose" I'll have to dig up.


Yes, the Rockhopper South races were good. Ive got a few pics of myself on that course. Finding them is another story... I always liked the courses there. Pat Follet and Speigel always did a good job there.

Would love to see the Tomac pics. I miss those days.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*hey bob*



Bigwheel said:


> Here are a few of me back in the day,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SingleSpeedSlave (Jan 16, 2004)

Hey Rumpfy,

I took your tandem wheelie pic and posted it on the Off-Road Tandem forum called Double Forte. Its really freaking them out as we just had a discussion on whether or not you could do a full wheelie on a tandem. 

Most people said no, but your pic proves them wrong! Did you actually witness this wheelie? Someone wondered if it was a fake!!

SS Slave


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo bob! welp, that's a pink ibis with a type II, and wasn't that owned by what's his bucket that did the tech stuff for that one mountain bike mag? 
captain dondo. don cuerdon at mountain bike


----------



## TheRedMantra (Jan 12, 2004)

love all of tinker's purple: 








and I dont know who this is but his bike is pretty retro:


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

colker1 said:


> yo bob! welp, that's a pink ibis with a type II, and wasn't that owned by what's his bucket that did the tech stuff for that one mountain bike mag?
> captain dondo. don cuerdon at mountain bike


Colker1 gets the point, it's in the mail. You are right on the bike also, I lapsed on the fact that he went to the Ibis after his original Stumpjumper which I have a picture of him with at that race, hey it was a long time ago......the old gray matter she ain't what she used to be and neither is my vision obviously.

Sheez, I got a pair of Sidi's just like Tinkers in brand new condition last year off eBay for $20 for a spare. I figure neon will come back I guess....


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*yeah, but..*



Bigwheel said:


> Colker1 gets the point, it's in the mail. You are right on the bike also, I lapsed on the fact that he went to the Ibis after his original Stumpjumper which I have a picture of him with at that race, hey it was a long time ago......the old gray matter she ain't what she used to be and neither is my vision obviously.
> 
> Yo bob,
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

cursivearmy said:


> yo bob! welp, that's a pink ibis with a type II, and wasn't that owned by what's his bucket that did the tech stuff for that one mountain bike mag? John Kukoda? i can't remember all those dudes names, but it is a Ibis isn't it? with a matching pink Silca Pump.


I can't see the pics at home, but a (big) pink Ibis and West Hill is Don "Capt. Dondo" Cuerdon. I actually referenced this in another thread just the other day.

Edit: Damn. Can't see pics and can't see that there's more than one page.

Check the retro shops thread though. Although maybe I got the mag wrong.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The second one is Bryson Martin. He runs Marzocchi USA. I used to race with him back in the day.....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Would love to see the Tomac pics. I miss those days.[/QUOTE
> 
> Here's the digitals of my b/w pics of Tomac at Rockhopper South (I think it must have been 87. They bloke you won't recognize all tucked in and aero in the first shot, well, that's me at the same race. The photo of Tomac with all the people behind him was at the Mammoth Kamikazee in 88? This was the last left hander before the final right into the finish chute. Tomac rode it in 5:57 this year and I rode it in 6:57. All rigid!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

*Git out yer photo albums*

Cause I got mine out and dusted off. Here are some shots thought y'all might enjoy.
1. Laguna Hansen, Baja California. The guy in the cord pants and silver Shimano jacket is Charlie Cunningham
2. Crested Butte 87 on an easy loop north of town - scenic though with Mt. Crested Butte in the background.
3. After a week or riding, packed up and on the road down to Gunnison to catch a plane back home.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Great stuff!! Keep it comin....


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*yeah, i agree with FB...*



Fillet-brazed said:


> Great stuff!! Keep it comin....


Keep it coming mike!

goood stuff.

i'd love to see more..

who is that changing the flat, just past Cunningham.

nate


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

cursivearmy said:


> who is that changing the flat, just past Cunningham.


I'm pretty sure it's Kimberlee Caledonia on her American Bicycle Co aluminum frame - soon to be come Breezer. She raced with the likes of Jacquie Phelan, Carmen Carrouche, Cindy Whitehead, Martha (oh jeez, I can remember her last name but she raced for Salsa and did an Ididabike too).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

SingleSpeedSlave said:


> Hey Rumpfy,
> 
> I took your tandem wheelie pic and posted it on the Off-Road Tandem forum called Double Forte. Its really freaking them out as we just had a discussion on whether or not you could do a full wheelie on a tandem.
> 
> ...


I came across that picture some time ago on the net. Don't know who took the pic, although I don't think it's a fake. It is a trip though isn't it!
I'm glad the tandem guys enjoyed it. I'd like to see an updated version of that picture...a couple guys doing it on a fully Ventana or something of the like.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Kennedy. I think. Its been too long....


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Kennedy. I think. Its been too long....


Yep, that's it. Yes, it's been a long time.


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Bob Roll and John Tomac*

Here's some old photos from the now defunct Motorola team before these two famous riders left the road and went on to finished their careers on the dirt. Roll road for Girvin/Proflex mtb team as some should remember and no explaination is needed on Johnny T's dirt career!

Anyone got pictures to share of these two guys on the dirt?


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Thread from another board. Soul Rider is Tom Rogers.

http://forum.bikemag.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=16;t=000178


----------



## kokopelli (Feb 24, 2004)

did anyone ask for old tomac pics ? 

The first one is my all-time-favourite!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*Very nice*



kokopelli said:


> did anyone ask for old tomac pics ?
> 
> The first one is my all-time-favourite!


Anymore??

I say we get a Tomac pic thread going......


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Figured a few more posted here would not hurt. Plus there was a lack of photos of the ladies....they ride also!

The start line at some east coast race, back when all helmets were white or black pretty much except for the Fat City team, who showed some panache early on.

When Neon was in....

The New Orleans shot is a postcard that was sent to me in 1991 BTW as to the retro content. 

If anyone knows who this is, they are lucky.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Bigwheel said:


> Figured a few more posted here would not hurt. Plus there was a lack of photos of the ladies....they ride also!
> 
> The start line at some east coast race, back when all helmets were white or black pretty much except for the Fat City team, who showed some panache early on.
> 
> ...


I knew that photo looked familiar - Mountain Bike for the Adventure February 1988. Clothing shoot. There was also this guy on an Ibis doing a front wheel lock nose wheelie. One of the other "models" was on a Cunningham as well.

Since Bigwheel is on a ladies tilt, here's a KHS ad from the late 80s. Makes all the sense in the world to me.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Just found this forum. Here's some stuff I posted in Passion a week or so ago.

This one is from '86, getting ready to ride down the south ridge of Cadillac Mtn at Acadia Nat'l Park. My future wife on the left, my buddy Jon with the hot yellow Cannondale w/24" rear wheel. Helmets? Nobody wore them. I'd probably ride with armor on this trail now, if it wasn't a poach (it wasn't back then). This was a very cool trail to ride; lots of granite slabs.










I went to Moab for the first time in Feb of 1991 with my wife and 3 other couples. It was mostly a ski trip to Winter Park & Steamboat, but we also brought climbing gear and went to Indian Creek. While in Moab, we had to check out the Slickrock trail, which was already renowned. We didn't see another soul in the parking lot or on the trail. Two of the wives were rank newbies, so we did the practice loop first, then dragged them around the whole thing. A couple of the guys paid dearly for that ordeal. Fortunately I wasn't one of them.

We rented bikes from Rim Cyclery, which might have been the only bike shop in town. All rigid, of course, and came complete with water bottle and stylish helmet. This pic is my wife & I grinding one of the hills.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Fillet-brazed said:
> 
> 
> > Would love to see the Tomac pics. I miss those days.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Heres me in my first XC race, the Montara Classic in Half Moon Bay. I didnt know what to expect. Notice the 2 bananas in the jersey pockets. Too funny. 88 MB-1. I was 16.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The bank in the background of that left hander is now a berm. Or was back in 91. I used to love that downhill. So unique and fast. It was a rush.


Yeah, the faster the speeds got the more off-track riders got - soon turning the bank into a berm. The top part used to scare the shite out of me (especially the years when there was still some snow over the conice), but once under way and nerves calmed down, it was a total rush.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Heres me in my first XC race, the Montara Classic in Half Moon Bay. I didnt know what to expect. Notice the 2 bananas in the jersey pockets. Too funny. 88 MB-1. I was 16.


16 in '88! Jeez, yer just a young pup!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

On a couple of these shots you could almost pass for Mike "too tall" Bell. 

Mammoth bikes huh? Do you remember Kenny Wehn? He rode for them in 90 and 91 I think. What happened to Mammoth? Werent they owned by Tracker skateboard trucks??


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> On a couple of these shots you could almost pass for Mike "too tall" Bell.
> 
> Mammoth bikes huh? Do you remember Kenny Wehn? He rode for them in 90 and 91 I think. What happened to Mammoth? Werent they owned by Tracker skateboard trucks??


Mike Bell was one fast tall guy down the hill. If I recall, he was about 6'5".

Mammoth Mtn Bikes was owned by Tracker. I did some work for them in the late '80's/early '90s. We had a core group of people who were passionate about the bikes, but when an outside GM was brought in to "manage" us, it fell apart.

Yep, sure do remember Kenny. I think he's in real estate in Durango these days.


----------

